# Refusing to let milk down.



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have spent days and hours trying to get my feral goat Momma Nacho to let her milk down. 

She refuses. 

I've tried having her sniff the milk, sniff the babies butts.

Nothing.

As soon as I put her kid on her however she obviously lets her milk down.

Do I need to just replace her in the milk goat herd? Is there hope?

I'm frustrated getting a half squirt at a time over 45 minutes and then only coming up with 3/4 cup of milk!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Usually once the kids are sold they'll start letting their milk down for you. Try massaging her udder for 5 min or so with a warm wet cloth, so it imitates the kid's mouth. Do it until she's relaxed, then try milking. Classical music helps some!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you don't want to wait the 8 weeks for weaning, maybe next time pull kids at birth and bottle feed. It sounds like her natural instincts are too strong and you may have to work around it.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm leaning towards sending her to that 15 acres if I can't get her to let her milk down better when her kids are weaned. 

I'm learning so much I've decided I really really prefer mini, 3/4 and full sized saanens. lol

The feral/togg mixes are super smart and fun but a pain in the rear end.


----------



## Hughie (Mar 4, 2015)

You could try; 
Take the kids away from the mother and keep them out of sight and bottle feed them.
Give the mother an injection of Oxytocin to signal her to let her milk down. You would need a Veterinarian to get the oxytocin, find the correct dose and how often to use it. My FIL had cows that would not let down until given an injection because he thought it a "miracle cure" and over used it, but short term for the problem you have described it should be alright, but do consult a Vet.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Is there side effects of using oxytocin? If so, I'd rather just not milk the doe. I have plenty of other does I can milk. I just like Momma Nachos teats. lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is not an instance to use oxytocin. That is only for initial let down right after birth. It still really comes down to her being away from her kids. Didn't you milk her last time?


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I did and she withheld last time but this time it's much worse. LOL

Its like she learned!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She sure did. Smart girl.


----------

